# كورسات فيديو لمختلف الشهادات العالمية a+,network+ وغيرها



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة على الجميع

هذا الموضوع وضعت فيه روابط لتحميل شرح فيديو لاشهر الشهادات العالمية

اولا كورس فيديو من VTC فيها شرح لمادة امتحان A+ المعتمد من شركة CompTIA

VTC CompTIA A+ Certification [Video Training] 







تحميل الجزء الأول: http://rapidshare.com/files/4415649...part1.rar__8c4c936__via_gigapedia.info__.html

تحميل الجزء الثاني: http://rapidshare.com/files/4415953...part2.rar__444c936__via_gigapedia.info__.html

كلمة السر: namdatviet

الرجاء عدم الرد على الموضوع الى حين الانتهاء من وضع الكورسات وشاكرة للجميع التزامهم


----------



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكورس الثاني:شرح فيديو من شركة CBT Nuggets الرائدة في مجال الاسطوانات التعليمية لمادة امتحان A+ المعتمد من شركة CompTIA في صيانة الحاسوب






روابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.com/files/119308461/A_plus_CBT.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119363616/A_plus_CBT.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119338173/A_plus_CBT.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119375487/A_plus_CBT.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119389104/A_plus_CBT.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119418956/A_plus_CBT.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119490755/A_plus_CBT.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119504818/A_plus_CBT.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119509517/A_plus_CBT.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119555075/A_plus_CBT.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119609162/A_plus_CBT.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119637355/A_plus_CBT.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119652719/A_plus_CBT.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119675391/A_plus_CBT.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119684725/A_plus_CBT.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119691754/A_plus_CBT.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119698473/A_plus_CBT.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119668563/A_plus_CBT.part18.rar

كلمة السر: muh007

لم انتهي بعد الرجاء عدم الرد


----------



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكورس الثالث: شرح فيديو من شركة CBT Nuggets لمادة امتحان NETWORK+ المعتمد من شركة CompTIA في مجال الشبكات






روابط التحميل:

http://rapidshare.com/files/119831749/network_CBT.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120284495/network_CBT.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120292726/network_CBT.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120303123/network_CBT.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120307762/network_CBT.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120315933/network_CBT.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120323490/network_CBT.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120330446/network_CBT.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120338569/network_CBT.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120346891/network_CBT.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120403401/network_CBT.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120410031/network_CBT.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120417028/network_CBT.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120421896/network_CBT.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/120468757/network_CBT.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/119818612/network_CBT.part16.rar

كلمة السر: muh007

لم انتهي بعد الرجاء عدم الرد


----------



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكورس الرابع:شرح فيديو مقدم من شركة TestOUT الرائدة في مجال الاسطوانات التعليمية لشهادة MCSE المعتمدة من شركة Microsoft 

TestOut - Microsoft MCSE Video Training (Complete Set 10CDs(

روابط التحميل:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4R3VAMFN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QJXL5XLK
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YO84MNHO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LH2LARD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JWBUAY2R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1PI6GJSX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0W1QZ724
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7PE9IG6P
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XQVF81Z8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOL3DR40
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LPBTOIGS
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EQAXO3PR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0TCK0VMT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P7UV0KNT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EMLLAI31
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6M57ES66
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8ZJQDTC6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IZJ0S5WU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KDR536VH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QZYB88TF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2O826E9M
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=02BCH18V
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YNL03PPT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0HHIR6QL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VAP7AZT3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H55JXRNK
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KFGY3ZQ4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U3H6B2PW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6M197BJ8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=01ABHMCK
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2ULMKJGS
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y91FKH60
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BH4V4S65
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YMYHFLTC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D90YA9PO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QJ9SOCN0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7GRZWSB1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SDXPAWII
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WI6N66GM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YY73HYMY

كلمة السر: www.arabdl.com

لم انتهي بعد الرجاء عدم الرد


----------



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكورس الخامس: شرح فيديو مقدم من شركة TestOUT لشهادة CCNA المعتمة من شركة Cisco الرائدة في مجال الشبكات






روابط التحميل:

http://rapidshare.com/files/67045809/ccna_640-801.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67045811/ccna_640-801.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67058669/ccna_640-801.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67058670/ccna_640-801.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67068725/ccna_640-801.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67068728/ccna_640-801.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67089508/ccna_640-801.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67089509/ccna_640-801.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67125255/ccna_640-801.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67125257/ccna_640-801.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67250011/ccna_640-801.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67250013/ccna_640-801.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67263160/ccna_640-801.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67263161/ccna_640-801.part14.rar

لم انتهي بعد الرجاء عدم الرد


----------



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الكورس السادس: شرح فيديو مقدم من شركة CBT Nuggets لمادة امتحان CCNP المعتمد من شركة Cisco الرائدة في مجال الشبكات






روابط تحميل الاسطوانة الاولى:

http://rapidshare.com/files/171676442/00161.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171677955/00161.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171678738/00161.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171680903/00161.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171681343/00161.part5.rar

روابط تحميل الاسطوانة الثانية:

http://rapidshare.com/files/171683259/00162.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171684160/00162.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171685802/00162.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171687589/00162.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171688206/00162.part5.rar

وهكذا تكون المكتبة كاملة والكمال للرب

ارجو ان تكون حازت على اعجابكم


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اممم مؤثر وحلو شكرا منتظرين المزيد منك


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااا كتيير واكيد هاتفيد ناس كتيرة*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*مجهود كبير وجميل

تسلم ايديكي اميره

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## akramgirgis (29 مارس 2009)

هذه مشاركة تستحق الشكر والامتنان


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك
مجهود رائع
ربنا يقويني في تنزيلهم​


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## mr.hima (7 أبريل 2009)

لاء الصراحة اسطوانات جبارة اوي 
اكيد هحاول احملها ..... لأن سرعة النتعندب بطيئة شوية ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_مجهود رائع_
_شكرا كتييير اميرة_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## safizoubir (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور
هل من الممكن ان تعطونا دروسا في الوورد والإكسل 2007


----------



## Amirmilad (5 مايو 2009)

thanks a lot 
أنت تعبت كتير عشان تجمع الحاجات دي ربنا يباركك ياحبيبي


----------

